# Lederverarbeitung 360 - 375



## Novembergirl79 (24. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute, hab meine Lederverarbeitung jetzt auf 361 und komme nicht weiter. Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die restlichen Punkte am besten bekommen kann? Danke


----------



## Pomela (24. Mai 2008)

http://romeos.forumieren.de/berufe-guide-f...g-1-375-t44.htm


----------



## coffeebean (24. Mai 2008)

Hi,

also mit den Grollhufteilen kommst Du eigentlich ziemlich leicht auf 375.


----------



## Novembergirl79 (24. Mai 2008)

Ja aber wo bekomme ich die Rezepte?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2008)

reitgerte und trommeln, hab nie ein einziges grollhufteil gebaut

auf wow.buffed.de links auf berufe klicken und du kriegst ne liste aller rezepte


----------



## Psytis (3. Juni 2008)

350-360: Schweres Knotenhautrüstungsset
Benötigte Materialien: 30x Schweres Knotenhautleder

360-365: Reitgerte
20x Schweres Knotenhautleder, 5x Urmacht, 30x Arkaner Staub, 5x Kleiner prismatischer Splitter

365-370: Trommeln der Schlacht
Benötigte Materialien: 30x Schweres Knotenhautleder, 20x Dickes Grollhufleder

370-375: Trommeln der Panik
Benötigte Materialien: 30x Schweres Knotenhautleder, 20x Teufelsbalg


ob man die reitgerte unbedingt machen muss, weiss ich net. da gibts vielelicht auch ne billigere variante.


----------



## monarchC4 (6. Juni 2008)

Ich habs +/- so gemacht

http://wow.buffed.de/guide/2074


----------

